# Serra de Sintra - Rede Hidrográfica



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:32)

Boas noites,

Hoje, lá peguei na bike e fui dar uma volta, aproveitei e fui ver como estava parte da rede hidrográfica da serra de Sintra.

Apanhei nevoeiro e chuva na estrada do Cabo da Roca. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYwnUle0jYU












Depois continuei do Pé da Serra até proximo de Almoçageme a caminho de Colares, até que entrei por um trilho que me era desconhecido.

Um dos muitos afluentes da ribeira de Colares, com bastante água.






Uns bons metros mais a frente, deparo-me com esta bela vista, cota 90 mts (altimetro devidamente calibrado)






Seguindo, fui espreitar a ribeira de colares, em Colares, belo caudal.

https://youtu.be/NlXpEgfK8Jw






A caminho de Galamares, vertente norte sempre por perto.






Entretanto, fui espreitar a ribeira de Colares, nunca aqui tinha estado, caudal agressivo neste troço.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROChQzMvYjk

Mais um afluente da ribeira de Colares, bem "nervoso" por sinal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktq0JehBU0Q

Contornando a serra, vertente sul, paragem na lagoa azul.

Parede a brotar agua, sinal de estar no máximo.






Outra perspectiva da lagoa, completamente cheia.






As duas linhas de água que alimentam a Lagoa.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSNOkk2Ctso

Outra linha de água



De seguida fui espreitar a zona de saída de água da lagoa, fica o video.

Próxima paragem, ribeira do Cabreiro (resulta da junção da ribeira da Atrozela e ribeira da Mula)

Finalmente água a montante da nascente do vale do Cabreiro, ha practicamente 1 ano que não via agua a correr por aqui.








Um pouco a jusante







E por fim, ribeira da Atrozela, vem exactamente da lagoa azul.
Esta ribeira no dia 2, não tinha 1 gota de água, e a água que corre neste momento é limpida, claramente de nascente.







Foi uma boa rega, venha mais chuva!


----------



## efcm (9 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Só faltou umas imagens de como esta a barragem da Mula.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

efcm disse:


> Só faltou umas imagens de como esta a barragem da Mula.



Deve ter subido um pouco.
Na semana passada publiquei umas fotos, estava nos 5,5 mts na zona da saída da água.
Vi muita pouca água na ribeira da mula, claro na zona da estrada da barragem, certamente que a mesma linha de água corre bastante aquando se junta à barragem.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 10:49)

excelente reportagem! Tentarei esta semana, depois de passar o temporal, ver os lagos e fontes do cimo da serra, nomeadamente o lago dos Mosqueiros e o sistema abastecedor de Monserrate.
A Lagoa Azul está mesmo quase a galgar, vai possivelmente fazê-lo esta noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

A lagoa azul já está a galgar,  caso contrário a ribeira da atrozela não levaria tanta água.  Boa,  depois partilha com a malta.


----------



## ruijacome (10 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

E a barragem do Rio da Mula ? Essa é que é importante


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

Não deu para passar por lá,fica para a semana.


----------



## felyzardo (10 Jan 2016 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, boa reportagem. Gostava de saber se é algum trilho que exista mapa.. Ou onde entraste? Não conheço bem a zona a não ser pela estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 14:04)

felyzardo disse:


> Boa tarde, boa reportagem. Gostava de saber se é algum trilho que exista mapa.. Ou onde entraste? Não conheço bem a zona a não ser pela estrada.



Boas, obrigado.

Olha o trilho inicia-se por aqui, atravessas uma zona de mato bem densa onde existe uma pequena ribeira, a que aparece na foto. Chama-se caminho do Corvo.
Depois talvez 1 km a seguir entras numa estrada de alcatrão, viras à esquerda e vai dar à estrada principal de Colares, junto aos bombeiros.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7981...AWlExzeSj6VaLTGrJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## felyzardo (10 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

A maior parte do caminho é alcatrão? Obrigado pela rsp




Certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

felyzardo disse:


> A maior parte do caminho é alcatrão? Obrigado pela rsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande parte, o caminho ( terra batida) começa aí e termina na zona da foto naquela especie de pequeno miradouro.
Medindo no google earth dá 1,3 kms.
A linha vermelha representa o troço do caminho em terra batida/gravilha


----------



## felyzardo (10 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

Obrigado pela info. Se correr bem amanhã vou lá mais um amigo. (Se formos de bike será mais alongado)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Bem, tinha um video perdido, a travessia da ribeira, já nem sabia o que isto era, finalmente regressou a normalidade ao vale.


----------



## felyzardo (10 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Muito bom...


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Um troço da Ribeira de Colares hoje de manhã junto à Quinta do Vinagre


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

[/IMG]
Em Colares, Sintra


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Barragem da Mula, Sintra






cota dos 8 metros. Quase 8 metros...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

PaulusLx disse:


> Barragem da Mula, Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente subida, no dia 2 de Janeiro tinha 5,5 mts!
A ribeira da mula deve ter contribuído e muito.
Uma pequena correcção,a barragem localiza-se na freguesia de Alcabideche, concelho de Cascais,e não de Sintra.

Ps: Se o staff estiver de acordo, este tópico podia ir sendo constantemente  actualizado.


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

Lagoa Azul, já a verter na base do muro, e também a pequena cascata já descarrega


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Continuando a volta de hoje de manhã pela zona de Sintra
... e muito falta ainda ver: Cabrela, Cheleiros, Fervença, Adrião, Pedra Furada, Mastrontas, Anços/Mourão... não pode ser tudo num dia 
Próxima paragem: junto ao 'Chafariz dos Ladrões' ... et voilá! 
Está de novo a brotar. A serra acordou!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Rio Touro esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

PaulusLx disse:


> Continuando a volta de hoje de manhã pela zona de Sintra
> ... e muito falta ainda ver: *Cabrela*,



Provavelmente para a semana devo andar nessa zona, nunca lá estive, mas por aquilo que pesquisei é uma zona bem interessantes para caminhada e andar de bike.
Segundo reparei a ribeira da Cabrela ainda deve ter alguma agua, dado que recebe água de outras tantas linhas de água, é certamente um importante afluente da ribeira do lizandro.


----------



## efcm (18 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da volta de hoje por sintra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 barragem da mula infelizmente não consegui ir ver o nível
  rio da mula








Lago(a) de monserrate






Lagoa dos mosqueiros

 rio das maçãs

 afluente do rio das maçãs,  não sei o nome.

E foto roubada a um amigo a cascata de Anços


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Peço, mais uma vez, ao pessoal do staff que tirem a data do titulo do tópico, e fique somente Serra de Sintra - Rede Hidrográfica. 
Deste modo,o tópico poderá ser actualizado consoante os registos obtidos e partilhados por vários membros.
Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Obrigado! 
@StormRic  ainda tens os registos das fontes /nascentes da serra?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

A rede ainda é densa.






Fonte: http://www.urv.cat/dgeo/media/upload/arxius/Lisboa/04_geografia_fisica.pdf


----------



## PaulusLx (19 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

A Ribeira de Barcarena, ontem, perto da Fábrica da Pólvora, entre as Quintas de S. Miguel e Quinta da Ponte, caudal ainda reduzido


----------



## PaulusLx (19 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

A Ribeira da Lage, já teve aqui uma enchente há poucos dias. Denota isso mesmo, a profusão de detritos, plásticos, panos, encalhados, presos nas ramagens. 
A ribeira engrossou e submergiu mesmo a pequena ponte de onde tirei as fotos. É na parte inferior da Quinta da Estribeira, a ponte conduz a um atalho ligando a Trajouce. 
A Ribeira da Lage nasce perto de Ouressa - Algueirão, passa por Mercês, Rio de Mouro, perto de Paiões, Vale de Moncorvo, junto a Francos, e pouco acima deste troço onde foram tiradas as fotos - entre Cabra Figa e Asfamil / Serra das Ligeiras - já foi conhecido como 'rio dos Veados'. 
Aqui é pois a 'ribeira da Estribeira' até ao açude da Louceira, mais perto de Talaíde. 
Passará mais a jusante por Lage / Laje, de onde recebe o nome actual. E desagua em Santo Amaro de Oeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Local exacto  onde nasce a ribeira da mula.
Cota: 440 mts


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

PaulusLx disse:


> Barragem da Mula, Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Domingo estive lá, não tirei foto mas posso adiantar que subiu para 9 metros.
Desde o inicio do mês, subiu 3,5 metros nada mau.
Causa-me algum espanto aquela linha de água(vem da Este) que se junta com o rio da mula na zona da entrada da barragem, estar completamente seca.


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

Às portas de Lisboa. A Ribeira do Mourão.
Interrogo-me das milhares de pessoas que todos os dias passam aqui, a duas dezenas de metros, na estrada nacional, e seguem completamente alheias a ente local bucólico.
Foi hoje de manhã, entre Maceira e Negrais, perto de Pedra Furada - a ribeira do Mourão. 
Mais a jusante deste troço, em Anços, há uma bela cascata que conto (re)visitar durante a semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2016 às 22:19)

Curioso, hoje também andei por lá,  mais especificamente na cascata.
Não meto aqui fotos e vídeos, pois não faz parte da rede hidrográfica da serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

*Ribeira da Mula*
Uma pequena cascata na zona do vale de Porto Côvo, caudal raquítico, ainda assim, sempre com água cristalina.











*Ribeira de Janes*

Caudal muito fraco, mas com água igualmente cristalina.






"Descobri" uma nascente ao lado da ribeira, ate estava um copo para quem quiser beber água, que preciosidade esta.
É graças às voltas de bike que vou descobrindo estas coisas aqui na zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

*Ribeira de janes *noutro troço.

Esta zona onde tirei a foto é muito interessante, pois uns metros a jusante a ribeira simplesmente deixa de ter água, como é uma zona calcarea, só vejo a hipótese de agua entrar numa cavidade qualquer, contudo, tenho a certeza que não há qualquer ressurgência mais a frente. Vou tentar perceber o local exacto onde água desaparece.






*
Ribeira do Cabreiro*, perdeu grande  parte do caudal na ultima semana e meia.







Entretanto a barragem da Mula






9,3 mts


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

A serra encontra-se com mais vida.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Ontem

Sopé da serra - Ribeira da Atrozela







Entranhas da Serra.
Cota: 205 mts

Sempre que passo nesta zona encho uma ou duas garrafas, água espectacular, falo da nascente que leva mais água.
Esta nascente rebenta  em practicamente todos os invernos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 22:28)

Nas entranhas da serra, desta feita na vertente norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

Parte 1

Boa tarde,

Dado que tem chovido com alguma regularidade e  em boas quantidades, resolvi hoje dar uma volta de bike e passar por muitos pontos para observar o estado actual de pequena parte da rede hidrográfica da serra.
Desta feita quis perceber e observar as diferenças entre a zonas do sopé da serra da vertente sul, ou seja perto de casa e a vertente norte e vertente sul mais para os lados da Lagoa Azul.
Resolvi usar o google earth para identificar todos as zonas.

A,B,C,D,E,F e J na vertente sul ou perto.
G,H e I na vertente norte ou perto.






Local A: Vale do Cabreiro e respectiva ribeira.












Local B: Ponte do Pisão, na esquerda ribeira da Mula, na direita ribeira da Atrozela ( uma das responsaveis pelas cheias brutais de 1983 em Cascais)  Como se  pode ver, a ribeira da Atrozela leva muito mais água, ela vem exactamente da Lagoa Azul. A tal zona onde volta e meia faço registos de temperatura, esta confluência de dois vales potencia e muito a inversão térmica deste local.






Local C: Cascata da ribeira da Atrozela


Local D: Ribeira da Mula, vale de Porto  Covo.






Local E: Ribeira da Mula, a montante da barragem.







Local F: A partir daqui , cota 200 mts, já comecei a notar grandes diferenças nas linhas de água/ nascentes.
Subida da barragem da mula até à estrada da serra.



Em Baixo, continuação do post ( tenho a limitação do 5 videos )


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 19:21)

Parte 2

Assim que  que fiz a estrada da serra do cruzamento dos Capuchos até á tapada do Mouco, via-se cada vez mais água ao deslocar-me para o flanco este da serra.  Chegado a Tapada do Mouco, via agua a brotar do alcatrão, e da calçada/berma, impressionante, estava a cota 400, ali o acumulado deve ser muito elevado.

Local H:  Nunca ali tinha estado, nem sei bem localizar, só  sei  que fica na estrada que liga  Monserrate e Tapada do Mouco.
Grande barulheira vinda da berma, impressionante, tantos litros de água.


Uma mina, das centenas que existem na serra.
Achei curioso aquele brotar.


Local G: Já perto de Monserrate, que bela massa de água !









Local I: Outra linha de água com grande caudal.
O caudal da ribeira de Colares devia estar valente, pois  afluentes com este calibre...







Local J: Lagoa Azul, no local da saída de água, ja ha muito que nao via a correr tanta água.






A serra de Sintra é sem duvida o nosso gerês aqui da zona. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2016 às 20:01)

Boa reportagem, jonas_87! 

Passaste na barragem da Mula? Já encheu?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 20:07)

AnDré disse:


> Boa reportagem, jonas_87!
> 
> Passaste na barragem da Mula? Já encheu?



Passei, não, está na cota 10 mts (mais ou menos), estranhamente encheu pouco, embora saibamos que ali chove menos que na zona da Lagoa Azul, por exemplo.
O caminho de terra na ponta norte da barragem não está totalmente coberto de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2016 às 11:39)

Foto tirada na semana passada, no Pisão,  Alcabideche.
Trata-se da ribeira da Atrozela, acredito que existam poucas fotos nesta zona, é um local de difícil acesso.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

Boas,
Aqui vai uma reportagem feita esta manhã de bike como sempre, felizmente não houve conveccao na serra, ainda bem para minha segurança.

Onde moro, posso entrar no parque natural sintra cascais por vários sitios, um dos que mais gosto é sem dúvida pela Atrozela.
Ribeira de Atrozela carregada.


Entrada para  o PNSC, esta pequena lagoa já existe ha meses, mas tem sida reforçada.






Pelo caminho, água  a brotar.






Pisão de Cima






Passei pela barragem da mula, mas não tirei fotos, água está a 10,9 mts, a ribeira da mula tinha um bom caudal.
Fiz então registos do principal afluente da ribeira da mula, aliás leva tanto água que mais um pouco superava o propria ribeira, impressionante.



Ao longo da subida, várias nascentes a correr  bastante água, um exemplo.


De seguida, fui em direcção a Pé da Serra, virei à direita onde diz miradouro, e fiz um trilho bastante longo que vai dar a uma das aldeias por cima de Colares, na vertente norte.

Pensava que esta cascata estivesse a correr mais água.






Reparei que houve muitos deslizamentos com quedas de arvores, foi demasiada chuva num curto de espaço.






À media que descia a vertente norte via muitas linhas de água a correr bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:02)

Parte II
Chegado a Colares, mais especificamente na quinta do Vinagre, eis ribeira de Colares, com um afluente nervoso vindo da serra:


Bem, daqui adiante, resolvi fazer a estrada que liga Colares à vila de Sintra, estrada que passa por Eugaria, Monserrate, Seteais, a tal área onde chove muito e tem afluentes com grandes caudais.
Ao inicio da subida começei logo a ver vestigios de que água tem sido muito por aqueles lados, sedimentos arrastados, estAainda é normal, passei por um troço impressionante.







Na entrada da aldeia de  Eugaria , agua a verter de um muro.






Mais água.






O tal troço que falava acima, quantidade valente de sedimentos e alguma a escorrer.






Novos afluentes da ribeira de Colares, fiquei impressionado com este, como suspeitava as minas rebentaram.







Mais à frente, Monserrate.






Incrivel!


Outro afluente carregado.








E por fim outra cascata:







Assim dá  gosto fazer desporto.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

Fantásticos registos Jonas! É tão bom ver a serra tão enriquecida com água. E só de imaginar a chuva que ainda está para cair...
A serra vai aguentar-se bem durante o Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fantásticos registos Jonas! É tão bom ver a serra tão enriquecida com água. E só de imaginar a chuva que ainda está para cair...
> A serra vai aguentar-se bem durante o Verão.



Obrigado, verdade se a serra já é um espanto com pouca água, então assim é uma maravilha.
Geralmente a serra não tem grandes problemas de água, mas sim as nascentes estão praticamente no máximo, como podes ver nos vídeos, é sempre agua cristalina, 3% de lama se tanto.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:58)

Muito Bom trabalho de registos Jonas de muitas ribeiras e nascentes que a serra de sintra tem 

inspiraste me e qualquer dia vou reconhecer a herdade do Cascavel do lado oeste da Fajarda para onde segue a ribeira que já tenho tirado fotos para o litoral centro, numa zona que até tem um açude que nunca lá fui e pelas imagens satélites tem umas ribeirinhas e nascentes até lá, inspiraste me para ir vasculhar isso tudo  talvez já este fim de semana, a área vai ser esta:







depois crio um tópico para isto, não me vou prolongar , continua o bom trabalho


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 00:22)

david 6 disse:


> Muito Bom trabalho de registos Jonas de muitas ribeiras e nascentes que a serra de sintra tem
> 
> inspiraste me e qualquer dia vou reconhecer a herdade do Cascavel do lado oeste da Fajarda para onde segue a ribeira que já tenho tirado fotos para o litoral centro, numa zona que até tem um açude que nunca lá fui e pelas imagens satélites tem umas ribeirinhas e nascentes até lá, inspiraste me para ir vasculhar isso tudo  talvez já este fim de semana, a área vai ser esta:
> 
> ...



Obrigado,tem sido uma descoberta, algumas zonas  praticamente nunca tinha passado.
Fazes bem, sim lembro-me de ver a carta militar  aí da zona e via-se bem que é uma area com rede hidrografica densa, ainda para mais com o que tem chovido, deve estar ao rubro.
Ficamos então à espera do dito tópico.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 22:12)

Ontem aproximadamente à cota 350 mts.
Impressionante como ainda corre bastante água nas bermas atravessando  mesmo a estrada da serra, água essa proveniente das minas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Ora boas,

Estando eu constantemente na serra, não custa nada fazer uns registos, então aqui ficam.
Registos feito na ultima semana e meia.
No outro dia em conversa com amigos disseram me que a serra de Sintra em termos de proporção é das serras com mais água do país, não conheço grande parte das serras do país, mas sei perfeitamente que esta serra carrega água que é um coisa louca.

Vertente sul

Ribeira da Mula, à cota 290 mts.
Pobre linha de água, corre muito pouco, ainda assim nunca seca.


Na estrada da serra.


Vertente norte, sempre com mais água.

Este bosque fica a cota 180 mts por cima de Colares, esta serra é incrivel cada trilho um recanto, uma linha de água, e esta corria razoavelmente bem, faço ideia no pico do inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

Nas entranhas da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

Estes registos foram feitos na passada quinta-feira na aldeia do Penedo, aldeia localizada na encosta norte da serra.O Penedo tem me surpreendido pois tem uma pequena rede hidrográfica dentro da própria aldeia, passei por ruelas em que de lado tinham uma espécie de levadas, ao estilo da ilha da Madeira, muito interessante.
Impressionante a quantidade de água, pena a água não estar controlada, mas vinda da serra, não tenho grandes duvidas da sua qualidade.
@AnDré este é aquele sitio que te falei ha uns tempos atrás.



online photo storage

__________________

Na manhã de Sexta-Feira, desde 2013 que nao via esta água toda em novembro.
Foi o caudal desta ribeira que ajudou e muito a provocar as cheias trágicas de 1983 em Cascais.


----------



## PaulusLx (27 Nov 2016 às 14:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nas entranhas da serra.


Ermida do Senhor do 'Rio Velho'


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

PaulusLx disse:


> Ermida do Senhor do 'Rio Velho'



Boas,

É um vale bem interessante!
Conheces as 2 cascatas a jusante?altamente.
Ja agora qual é a data desta construção?


----------



## PaulusLx (28 Nov 2016 às 08:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> É um vale bem interessante!
> Conheces as 2 cascatas a jusante?altamente.
> Ja agora qual é a data desta construção?



A capelinha é privada e pertence à quinta do outro lado da estrada e que está para venda, a 'quinta do senhor do rio velho'. 
Sei que dentro da quinta existe uma cascatinha e a outra será já junto a Gigarós mas ainda lá não passei. 
Tenho passado muitas vezes aqui e pelo Caminho da Boca da Mata, caminho do Rio de Milho, e junto ao antigo convento de Sant' Anna do Carmo. 
Mesmo a igrejinha na Eguaria outra aldeia mais abaixo desconhecem a data de construção, anterior ao terramoto. 
Zona belíssima cheia de pequenos 'spots' a (re)descobriri!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2016 às 09:45)

PaulusLx disse:


> A capelinha é privada e pertence à quinta do outro lado da estrada e que está para venda, a 'quinta do senhor do rio velho'.
> Sei que dentro da quinta existe uma cascatinha e a outra será já junto a Gigarós mas ainda lá não passei.
> Tenho passado muitas vezes aqui e pelo Caminho da Boca da Mata, caminho do Rio de Milho, e junto ao antigo convento de Sant' Anna do Carmo.
> Mesmo a igrejinha na Eguaria outra aldeia mais abaixo desconhecem a data de construção, anterior ao terramoto.
> Zona belíssima cheia de pequenos 'spots' a (re)descobriri!



Obrigado pelas informações.
Sim, tem muitos sitios para (re)descobrir, a zona Gigarós - Penedo é das zonas menos conhecidas da serra, e ainda bem. Em finais de outubro, enganei-me num  trilho e vim parar a esta zona por acaso, foi sem dúvida um bom engano, nunca aqui tinha estado antes.
As duas cascatas(uma artificial,outra natural) que falei no post anterior são estas, certamente que agora devem levar muito mais água.São efectivamente maiores do que as fotos demonstram.




free image uploader


free image uploading

A mesma linha de água.



picture upload sites


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Dez 2016 às 19:13)

O 'Rio das Pedras', Sintra, alimentado pelas últimas chuvas, hoje de manhã. 
Fica na estrada da Regaleira para Colares, entre Seteais e Monserrate, junto do início da Estrada das Sequóias


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Dez 2016 às 19:18)

Outra das ribeiras da serra de Sintra que ganhou vida nas últimas horas, estrada da Regaleira para Colares, entre Monserrate e a Eugaria, junto ao 'Chafariz dos Ladrões'


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2016 às 01:11)

O interessante nessas linhas de agua, é observar a cor límpida, so demonstra que as minas de agua entre outras nascentes finalmente "rebentaram".Um bom indicativo daquilo que choveu é o acumulado registado na estação da Ulgueira, cerca de 45 mm.


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Dez 2016 às 22:53)

Hoje nas margens da ribeira do Cabrela. 
O Cabrela nasce na serra de Sintra junto ao Algueirão como Ribeira dos Ferreiros. Atravessa a Base Aérea nº 1, a Granja do Marquês, correndo paralela à pista, tomando aí o nome de Ribeira da Granja. No enfiamento da pista cruza a N9 no local de Fervença, precipitando-se vários metros na 'Cascata de Fervença' e tomando aí o nome, obviamente, de Ribeira de Fervença. Adiante já perto de Casais do Cabrela, toma o nome de Ribeira do Cabrela. Recebe na margem direita um afluente, o Adrião, que passa por Armés. Mais a jusante o Cabrela une as suas águas à Ribeira de Cheleiros, constituindo o Rio Lizandro que desagua a sul da Ericeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Boas,

Aqui vão uns registos feitos na ultima semana na serra e próximo da mesma.

*Ribeira de Janes
*
Esta pequena linha de água não costuma levar muita água, mas o seu caudal é mais constante que grande maioria das ribeiras da zona.É claramente das mais interessante aqui da zona, já passo a explicar e a ilustrar o que me leva a dizer isso.

Antiga represa.



image url

Levada inactiva.



image hoster



picture share

Quem passar por lá, pode sempre beber um copo de água uma nascente que fica a meio metro da ribeira.



free photo upload

A mesma ribeira a jusante, a tonalidade límpida chega a impressionar, claramente água de nascente que vem da base da vertente sul da serra.



image free hosting


image search

Esta ribeira ao juntar-se com a da Malveira, atravessa uma zona carsica, o que a leva a infiltrar-se e a ribeira deixa de ter água de um momento para outro.
É por essa razão que por exemplo na ponte da estrada do Guincho a ribeira não corre nada,neste momento nem poças são visíveis. 
A lagoa que se formou do Guincho já não está a ser alimentada graças a este desaparecimento da ribeira na zona que falei.

Agora nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril, entre as aldeias da Atrozela e Penha Longa.
Muita água alimentar a ribeira da Atrozela/Penha Longa.



image hosting over 2mb



image free hosting

Lagoa com dimensões consideráveis.



how to do a screenshot on a pc

Agora nas entranhas da serra, e na vertente norte.
Nunca pensei que a serra de Sintra tinha tanto para explorar.



jpg images



host images



how to do a screen shot


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Boas

Deixo aqui uns registos feitos no dia 6 de janeiro.

Barragem do rio da Mula, com excelente aspecto!



pic upload



photo storage

O principal afluente da ribeira da mula, curiosamente a diferença entre os dois não é assim tão grande, bela nascente esta.
Para localizar, corre paralelo a principal subida de terra batida da barragem ate a estrada da serra.



uploading images

Entretanto, as voltas de bike vão me levando para trilhos que nunca tinha passado.
Isto fez-me alguma confusão, não as minas de aguas, que isso faz parte da serra dada abundancia de agua, mas o facto de pertencer à Quinta da Marinha??
@PaulusLx  conhecias isto? Fica por cima do alto da Malveira da Serra, alias junto a ribeira da Malveira.

Têm pelo menos 14 minas...



image upload no compression



img upload

As sobras da agua da mina, muita água tem esta serra. 



image hosting 30 mb




adult image


----------



## PaulusLx (12 Jan 2017 às 08:41)

Boas Jonas_87!
Fica junto a um dos trilhos que faço desde o Caminho dos Fetos até à Peninha. Um trilho que passa pela Fonte dos Romeiros. Efectivamente há um trilho para BTT que me lembro intercepta o caminho pedestre, inclusivé com uma pequena rampa. Quanto às minas de água está cheio delas o local. O rótulo 'Quinta da Peninha' é que parece novo! Alguma urbanização expectável? É que continuou ou continua um desbaste de madeira lá por essas paragens muito para além do necessário após o 'Gong' de há poucos anos.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2017 às 08:54)

Grandes imagens


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

PaulusLx disse:


> Boas Jonas_87!
> Fica junto a um dos trilhos que faço desde o Caminho dos Fetos até à Peninha. Um trilho que passa pela Fonte dos Romeiros. Efectivamente há um trilho para BTT que me lembro intercepta o caminho pedestre, inclusivé com uma pequena rampa. Quanto às minas de água está cheio delas o local. O rótulo 'Quinta da Peninha' é que parece novo! Alguma urbanização expectável? É que continuou ou continua um desbaste de madeira lá por essas paragens muito para além do necessário após o 'Gong' de há poucos anos.



Boas,

Sim as minas de água estão em todo lado literalmente, a minha curiosidade era somente o dito rotulo da Quinta da Marinha, não creio que vão construir algo, a questão é que a Quinta da Marinha fica relativamente longe dali, se fosse perto, ainda podia acreditar em algumas tubagens,ou algo do genero que levasse agua até lá. Quanto ao desbaste, ando todas as semanas pela serra e é muito mau ver a serra a perder cada vez mais arvores, até ao Domingo e Feriados eles lá andam.
Esquecem-se que a serra ao ter menos arvores as " poucas" que restam vão também caindo(Se calhar a jogada é essa), alias no dito dia 6 vi mais umas quantas caídas certamente relacionado com o evento de vento do dia 2 de Janeiro deste ano.
Infelizmente é uma serra com demasiado vento principalmente nos arredores da Peninha,as arvores vão continuar a cair.


----------



## efcm (29 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

Hoje de tarde passei junto à barragem da mula e tirei umas fotos.

Felizmente esta quase cheia.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Verdade, está nos 12 mts.
Espero ver a barragem a ir ao máximo (13 MTS), não acontece desde 2013 salvo erro.


----------



## PaulusLx (29 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, está nos 12 mts.
> Espero ver a barragem a ir ao máximo (13 MTS), não acontece desde 2013 salvo erro.


Há 2 anos atingiu os 13 mts mas por poucos dias


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

PaulusLx disse:


> Há 2 anos atingiu os 13 mts mas por poucos dias



Obrigado pela correção, mas a correr bem pela rampa penso que foi em 2013.


----------



## PaulusLx (29 Jan 2017 às 21:52)

Foi no Inverno de 2014/2015, pois o ano passado de 2015/2016 não chegou à cota dos 13 mts, ao descarregador de superfície.
No Inverno de 2014/2015 logo em Novembro atingiu a cota máxima  como podem constatar. Fotos de 27 de Novembro de 2014


**
Vamos ver se temos sorte este ano...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 22:24)

Obrigado pela partilha e correção.
Pois vamos ver,  subir 1 metro até finais de Abril não é muito difícil, é ir acompanhando.

Faz me uma confusão ver a barragem a ser associada sempre a Sintra, aquilo é Cascais, freguesia de Alcabideche.
Um pouco de geografia fazia bem a muita gente.


----------



## efcm (29 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

A serra é conhecida por serra de Sintra, não por serra de Cascais.

Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

efcm disse:


> A serra é conhecida por serra de Sintra, não por serra de Cascais.
> 
> Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk



Não percebeste, estava a falar num local específico, e falei em limites do concelho, não no nome da serra, isso nem se discute.


----------



## PaulusLx (29 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

Há 3 elementos em jogo aqui e que podem levar a confusões:
1. Os limites de concelhos, bem definidos no mapa, basta ir ao GoogleEarth e activá-los. 
Ali na mula, o muro da barragem fica efectivamente em Cascais - concelho bem como uma parte da albufeira. 
Uma parte da albufeira ainda está no concelho de Sintra bem como a ribeira da Mula por aí acima.

2. A serra 'serra' orograficamente. O que ainda é 'serra' de Sintra e onde deixa de ser, qual o perímetro, como está definido? Pode ser algo difuso.

3. Sobrepondo-se a esses temos ainda outra demarcação que comporta até o nome dos dois: o PNSC - Parque Nacional Sintra Cascais.

4. Ah! A Peninha e S. Saturnino?... Acho que já esteve no concelho de Cascais. 
Está no de Sintra. Actualmente.
O santuário ainda consta nos registos de Alcabideche e S. Saturnino até já esteve hierarquicamente dependente de S. Vicente de Fora, Lisboa. 
http://www.jf-alcabideche.pt/index.php/escolasji-jfa/78-noticias-jfa/224-peninha

Continuação de um bom serão!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 23:21)

Hoje na barragem terão caído perto de 40 mm (estimativa), a cota 400/420 mts acredito nos 50 mm/ 55 mm(estimativa), posto isto estou curioso para ver o impacto na barragem. Não esquecendo outros tantos 15 mm/20 mm caídos em dias anteriores.
Como a precipitação não foi intensa, a saturação foi valente, ainda hoje passei pela Malveira da Serra e ribeira corria bem nervosa, foi sem duvida um excelente evento.
Ulgueira acumulou 45 mm e Galamares 42 mm (Impressionamente como chove naquela zona).


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

Hoje, aproveitando a volta de bike, fiz registos por onde passava.

Choveu realmente muito na serra e arredores.

Ribeira da Malveira da Serra a uns 100 mts a montante da ponte da Malveira, corria então bastante, agua já limpida, as nascentes la dispararam.
Aquelas 2 pequenas construções brancas são minas de água, como já aqui disse, esta terra, Malveira da Serra tem muita água e de qualidade.



how to take a screenshot on a pc

Ribeira da mula à esquerda e afluente em cima.
Como ja tinha dito anteriormente este é um caso meio caricato, pois como qualquer rede hidrográfica existe um hierarquia na ramificação das linhas de água, só que neste caso especifico, o afluente leva tanta agua e é tão importante para o caudal que chega a barragem, que quase supera a ribeira principal ( a da mula).
Isto é observável num trilho de bikes muito conhecido na serra, chamado trilho das pontes, sempre ao lado da ribeira da mula, para quem não conhece, aconselho a ir la passear, mesmo a pé, é espectacular!



image url

Ribeira depois da junção, com muito mais água.


host image
Passei com alguma pressa na barragem ainda tirei esta foto naquela entrada de terra a N/NO, veja-se a enchente, brutal!



upload pics

A barragem está nos 12,4 m, com têndencia para aumentar lentamente nos proximos dias, pois as duas linhas de agua que alimentam a barragem levam bastante água.

Quando puder partilho outros registos que tenho na vertente norte,feitos hoje nos arredores do Penedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

Mais registos de ontem, agora  na vertente norte da serra.
Com afluentes destes a ribeira de Colares certamente que terá um belo caudal.




gif image hosting





images




image hosting


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Fev 2017 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, aproveitando a volta de bike, fiz registos por onde passava.
> 
> Choveu realmente muito na serra e arredores.
> 
> ...



Está já com 12,60 hoje, Sábado, às 10h30


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 14:54)

PaulusLx disse:


> Está já com 12,60 hoje, Sábado, às 10h30



Interessante, e vai continuar a subir lentamente mesmo sem chover, em janeiro aconteceu o mesmo.
Tenho sido um aumento notavel.
A 15 de Novembro estava assim, foto minha.
Neste momento agua está no base do tronco das arvores, grande subida.


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Fev 2017 às 14:57)

A Barragem da Mula, hoje de manhã











​


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Fev 2017 às 14:58)

Cascatinha em Colares, junto à Casa da Azenha, rua da Abreja


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, e vai continuar a subir lentamente mesmo sem chover, em janeiro aconteceu o mesmo.
> Tenho sido um aumento notavel.
> Em Novembro estava assim, foto minha.
> 
> ...


Desde que os afluentes estejam a correr, vai enchendo lentamente. Como gosto desta serra, das suas belas paisagens, tem muito para descobrir.
Obrigado pelas magníficas fotos @jonas_87 e @PaulusLx


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

Barragem da Mula já a bombar! Hoje de manhã
​


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Fev 2017 às 14:46)

Hoje de manhã, na Barragem da Mula














​


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 17:51)

PaulusLx disse:


> Hoje de manhã, na Barragem da Mula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Paulo,

As fotos não aparecem.
Esse excedente de água segue pela ribeira da mula? Nunca percebi bem.


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Paulo,
> 
> As fotos não aparecem.
> Esse excedente de água segue pela ribeira da mula? Nunca percebi bem.


Já visível, já coloquei no folder 'public' da Dropbox!


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

PaulusLx disse:


> Já visível, já coloquei no folder 'public' da Dropbox!


Passa sob a estrada aí, até ao outro lado, corre paralela e sob a estrada principal Linhó - Malveira da Serra, entrando aí na Quinta do Pisão;
e daí, no outro lado da quinta, junto à estrada Malveira da Serra - Alcabideche, une águas com a da Penha Longa que vem da Lagoa Azul e traseiras do autódromo. 
Para jusante é a Ribeira 'Doce', ou dos Marmeleiros, depois é ribeira de Murches e das Vinhas, passa junto à quinta do Vilar / Patinhas sob a auto-estrada, e chega a Cascais junto ao mercado, Cascais Villa e inflecte para / desagua praia dos Pescadores onde desagua.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 19:27)

PaulusLx disse:


> Passa sob a estrada aí, até ao outro lado, corre paralela e sob a estrada principal Linhó - Malveira da Serra, entrando aí na Quinta do Pisão;
> e daí, no outro lado da quinta, junto à estrada Malveira da Serra - Alcabideche, une águas com a da Penha Longa que vem da Lagoa Azul e traseiras do autódromo.
> Para jusante é a Ribeira 'Doce', ou dos Marmeleiros, depois é ribeira de Murches e das Vinhas, passa junto à quinta do Vilar / Patinhas sob a auto-estrada, e chega a Cascais junto ao mercado, Cascais Villa e inflecte para / desagua praia dos Pescadores onde desagua.



Obrigado pela descrição.
O percurso dela e afluentes conheço bem, a minha pergunta era se agua que entra túnel saia logo de seguida para a ribeira. O caudal deve ter aumentado bem a jusante.
Na última terça estava assim.



_____________

Uma curiosidade.

No Pisão na zona da ponte onde as duas linhas de água se juntam existe la perto uma casa que ainda tem a marca da lama das cheias de 1983.
Conheço os donos da casa, foi uma situação dramática, felizmente a casa tinha outro andar...inacreditaval massa de agua, veja-se a diferença para a cota da ribeira.



upload image online


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

Boas,

Deixo aqui  então os registos feitos no Domingo, serra carregada de água(ainda mais) como já não via ha algum tempo, alias nem é só propriamente serra é mais parque natural sintra-Cascais, ou seja à porta de casa. Está visto que o efeito orográfico da serra na precipitação ocorrida na serra desta 1ªquinzena foi fundamental.
Fotos.

Entre Atrozela e Pisão de Cima ( É minha entrada preferida para a serra).

Muita água a correr.


image

Represa no máximo, a mandar água.



picture uploader

Outra represa tambem no máximo
(Estas duas represas estão a cota 100/110 metros)



uploading pictures

Ribeira da Mula a jusante da barragem no vale do Porto Covo.



uploading pictures



free picture upload

Subindo o caminho da barragem, o principal afluente da ribeira da mula desde o troço  entre nascente - barragem, levava mesmo muita água.
Cota 200 mts



pic upload

A mesma linha de agua paralela ao caminho - cota 250 mts



image hosting above 5 mb

Vertente norte, arredores do Penedo.



images upload

Algumas destas imagens as primeiras são aqui perto, 2 kms de casa, a terminologia/categoria seca ou seca fraca por estes lados não faz sentido.


----------



## efcm (15 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

Qual é  a localização dessas duas represas? 

Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2017 às 10:51)

efcm disse:


> Qual é  a localização dessas duas represas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk



Ficam ali:



image upload no compression



imageupload


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2017 às 11:02)

Completando o post da "_hidro-reportagem_" com um video.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 21:52)

Boas,

Ressuscitando este tópico.
Vou tentar fazer mais publicações por cá nos proximos tempos, já que a serra neste momento tem muita água.

Ontem.

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros,vale que divide as aldeias de Murches e Cabreiro, o mesmo vale do Pisão a escassos metros.



A maior parte deste volume de água vem da ribeira da Atrozela que se junta com a ribeira da Mula na Ponte do Pisão.
Já agora hoje reparei que a ribeira da mula finalmente tem água a correr bem, foram cerca de 8 meses secos, impressionante.
A barragem da Mula já deve estar a deitar água por aquele descarregador de superfície.

Aqui é a ribeira de Janes,  não tenho grandes dúvidas que deve ser a ribeira do concelho de Cascais com água mais pura, é impressionante como se consegue aguentar por mais tempo.
Janes fica no sopé da serra, e numa zona onde já existem minas de água, portanto é uma zona muito rica em água.
A ribeira atravessa toda uma zona rural, poluição é praticamente inexistente, passo constantemente de bike em trilhos paralelos à linha de água e já deu para perceber isso.


----------



## PaulusLx (14 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Completando o post da "_hidro-reportagem_" com um video.


Parece-me não conhecer esta cascatinha, presumo ser o 'Rio Velho' ou ribeira dos Capuchos - a jusante já da capelinha do Senhor do Rio Velho, correcto? Perto do Caminho da Fonte Velha? Uma das áreas que penso explorar em breve.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

PaulusLx disse:


> Parece-me não conhecer esta cascatinha, presumo ser o 'Rio Velho' ou ribeira dos Capuchos - a jusante já da capelinha do Senhor do Rio Velho, correcto? Perto do Caminho da Fonte Velha? Uma das áreas que penso explorar em breve.


Não ,fica a montante da capela. A jusante existem 2 cascatas que já aqui partilhei neste tópico.
Arrisco me a dizer que falando em toda a serra de Sintra , esta deve ser a zona com mais água. Mesmo no verão já lá passei e as nascentes que lá existem simplesmente não secam, e mesmo com esta ultima seca brutal, aguentaram se,é incrível.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2018 às 01:24)

Microclimatologia do Município de Sintra com base em estações meteorológicas (Sónia Isabel Sequeira Domingos):

http://repositorio.ul.pt/handle/10451/1294


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Microclimatologia do Município de Sintra com base em estações meteorológicas (Sónia Isabel Sequeira Domingos):
> 
> http://repositorio.ul.pt/handle/10451/1294


Uh cool!


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Jul 2018 às 20:42)

A foz da Ribeira das Vinhas em Cascais, sob o pontão existente na Praia dos Pescadores, ou... da Ribeira, lá vai vertendo água como constatámos no Sábado. Passámos de seguida pelo passadiço que corre ao longo da Ribeira das Vinhas, até ao mercado de Cascais, e a ribeira  completamente seca. Como pode ser? Outras linhas de água que vão ter ao caneiro ou troço imediatamente antes da foz? Captação na barragem da Mula pelo descarregador de fundo e que segue em conduta enterrada para depósitos e o excedente é então libertado? Tenho que investigar isto melhor!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2018 às 11:18)

PaulusLx disse:


> A foz da Ribeira das Vinhas em Cascais, sob o pontão existente na Praia dos Pescadores, ou... da Ribeira, lá vai vertendo água como constatámos no Sábado. Passámos de seguida pelo passadiço que corre ao longo da Ribeira das Vinhas, até ao mercado de Cascais, e a ribeira  completamente seca. Como pode ser? Outras linhas de água que vão ter ao caneiro ou troço imediatamente antes da foz? Captação na barragem da Mula pelo descarregador de fundo e que segue em conduta enterrada para depósitos e o excedente é então libertado? Tenho que investigar isto melhor!



Boas Paulo,

Essa situação que relatas da ribeira das vinhas apresentar caudal apenas na sua foz, já acontece há muitos anos.
Possivelmente são linhas de água/nascentes que aparecem no centro de Cascais e fazem a ribeira ter novamente água.
Há uma hipótese de investigares, é entrares pela zona onda a ribeira desaparece, pelo túnel a dentro. 
Só uma nota,aqui no concelho de Cascais, há pelos menos 3/4 ribeiras(nascem na serra) que em determinados troços a água desaparece, devido atravessarem zonas cársicas.

Ribeira da Atrozela/Penha Longa
Ribeira da Malveira
Ribeira de Janes
Ribeira das Vinhas

Há situações intrigantes de facto, por exemplo perto do centro de Alcabideche há uma ribeira que está sempre a correr água, só pode ser uma nascente.
Falo daquela linha de água perto da Igreja, mesmo ao lado da Escola de Musica.
Alcabideche em árabe significa fonte de água/abundância de água, fará algum sentido.


----------



## PaulusLx (5 Jul 2018 às 15:57)

Yep! Sei onde é em Alcabideche o que referes. Sim e só pode ser essa a explicação para o caudal existente na foz. Obrigado!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

efcm disse:


> Podes explicar um pouco mais os gráficos.
> 
> Quando fala ali em captação própria só existe a barragem da mula, ou é captada água em mais algum local em Cascais?



Boas temos este tópico que criei em tempos, é o mais adequado. 

No fundo era só para mostrar que água da barragem da mula não é assim tão relevante ao ponto de gerar alguma dependência para o consumo da população.
Tens aqui a dispersão geográfica dos pontos de captação. O da atrozela é muito interessante pois sai água cristalina para a ribeira, talvez esta semana passe lá e faça registos.Aqueles pontos azuis é uma parte da grande rede de minas de água que existem na serra.



free image uploaders

Olha esta relíquia o ponto de captação do Pisão, neste caso a bola amarela mais a sul.
Fica na zona da ponte da estrada do Pisão.




Vê o relatório onde partilhei os dados, está muito bom e completo.
https://www.cascais.pt/sub-area/matriz-da-agua


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2020 às 21:57)

Aconselho a pesquisar no google, por isto: «Microclimatologia do Município de Sintra com base em estações meteorológicas»

Um bom trabalho, a meu ver, e também tem dados meteorológicos recolhidos em locais como a Barragem do Rio da Mula, o Cabo da Roca, a Quinta do Pisão e a Pena.

PS: Pena foi, não incluírem  o Cabo Raso (porque deve ser quase certamente a zona mais seca de toda a região).


----------



## efcm (16 Fev 2020 às 17:24)

Barragem da mula e seu principal afluente.

Agora com 9,5mts bem melhor que quando estava com 3 ou 4 mts


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2020 às 18:13)

efcm disse:


> Barragem da mula e seu principal afluente.
> 
> Agora com 9,5mts bem melhor que quando estava com 3 ou 4 mts



Ainda agora vim de lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2020 às 07:07)

efcm disse:


> Barragem da mula e seu principal afluente.
> 
> Agora com 9,5mts bem melhor que quando estava com 3 ou 4 mts



Foi uma recuperação brutal, em Outubro andava no 1.80 m.


18 de Outubro 2019








Nesta altura andava nos 15%.
Agora está nos 73%.


Tem sido curioso acompanhar que o nível da barragem continua a subir lentamente, mesmo sem chover practicamente nada.
As duas principais linhas de agua que a alimentam correm o suficiente para que tal aconteça, os poucos dias de sol, ultimamente também ajudam.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2020 às 07:30)

Recentemente na Fonte da Peninha.
Na vertente sul a 420 mts de altitude, o sabor da água é espectacular.
Ja ha bastante tempo que não via a correr tão bem, embora esta nunca seque.
É um ponto importante de água para quem passeia ou faz desporto naquela zona da serra, para mim é sempre paragem obrigatória.
@efcm conheces esta?


----------



## efcm (10 Mar 2020 às 07:21)

Sim conheço essa fonte @jonas_87 já aí almocei algumas vezes nas voltas que demoram o dia todo.

É um sítio porreiro tem uma grande vista e quase de certeza que durante o tempo que lá estás não passa ninguém.


----------



## efcm (10 Mar 2020 às 07:41)

Mais umas fotos da barragem de 16 de fevereiro até a 8 de Março a barragem subiu meio metro e passou para os 10 metros.

Os afluente continuam a correm, mas agora com muito menos água.

A envolvente da barragem é que ficou completamente despida de árvores.

(Foto de Hugo Oliveira)

Mais fotos aqui https://photos.app.goo.gl/YgQVo45y2s7r3NYF6

E corre uma petição para a suspensão dos desbastes florestais aqui

https://peticaopublica.com/mobile/pview.aspx?pi=PT96316


----------



## efcm (22 Abr 2020 às 00:26)

Estas chuvas tiveram grandes efeitos na barragem da mula que está a bater nos 11 metros.

Os afluentes estavam com muito bom caudal

Tenho alguma esperança que atinja a cota máxima e "transborde", mas os últimos metros são sempre os mais difíceis.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2020 às 00:46)

efcm disse:


> Estas chuvas tiveram grandes efeitos na barragem da mula que está a bater nos 11 metros.
> 
> Os afluentes estavam com muito bom caudal
> 
> Tenho alguma esperança que atinja a cota máxima e "transborde", mas os últimos metros são sempre os mais difíceis.



Boas,
Obrigado pelas fotos.

O Acesso não está bloqueado?
Nunca mais lá passei desde toda esta situação.
O nível da barragem deverá continuar a subir (mesmo sem chuva), tendo em conta que reportas que as duas principais linhas de água estão a correr bem.


----------



## efcm (22 Abr 2020 às 21:03)

Não estava lá nenhum carro, eu estranhei isso, devia estar bloqueado, mas eu fui pelo kamikaze até lá abaixo, aí não havia bloqueios.


----------



## efcm (2 Nov 2020 às 00:46)

Mesmo depois da Bárbara ter deixado mais de 100 mm de chuva na zona. 

A barragem da mula está um pouco abaixo dos 8 metros.

E os alfluentes da barragem estão com muito pouco caudal


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2020 às 13:04)

Registos do último fim de semana, tudo na vertente norte.


----------



## almeida96 (16 Dez 2020 às 17:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Registos do último fim de semana, tudo na vertente norte.



Passei ontem pela estrada Sintra-Monserrate-Colares e confirmo! Muita água e cascatas . Não deu foi para me embrenhar mais para dentro da serra.

Pus algumas fotos no tópico se seguimento...só agora vi este tópico.


----------



## efcm (24 Dez 2020 às 04:57)

22 de Novembro 
 Mantinha o nível de de 1 de Novembro.
8mts







E um mês depois a 20 de dezembro subiu para os 9 metros.

O principal afluente estava com um bom caudal.

A 20 de janeiro tento novo update.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2021 às 13:11)

Boas,

Deixo 2 registos recentes.

A lagoa da Quinta do Pisão no máximo, não me lembro de a ver assim impressionante.

Aqui já é na Lagoa Azul, aquela zona é alimentanda por 2 linhas de água sendo a do lado NE a que tem sempre mais água.
Fica o registo.



A  dita lagoa a largar excedente.


----------



## efcm (29 Mar 2021 às 21:19)

Uns dois meses depois voltei a barragem da Mula

Está cheia e a descarregar


----------



## efcm (4 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

A barragem da mula contínua vazia.

Para aquilo que já choveu por Sintra estava a espera de a ver mais cheia.












Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2022 às 00:21)

Normal ainda demorar, só agora é que os terrenos estão a saturar.


----------

